# RTNETLINK answers: no such file or directory

## robertsurma

Po zatrzymaniu interfejsu eth, zawsze pojawia się dziwny komunikat:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.enp2s0 stop

* Bringing down interface enp2s0

* Stopping netplug on enp2s0 ...

RTNETLINK answers: no such file or directory

Error talking to the kernel
```

Nie zauważyłem, aby z tego powodu były jakieś konkretne problemy. Po prostu intryguje mnie ten komunikat.

W jądrze wyłączyłem całkowicie QoS, ale błąd nadal pojawia się. Nie mam pojęcia, co może być przyczyną.

----------

## cord

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609682

----------

